# Riding lessons Essex



## Angel1986 (27 June 2016)

Hello all
I have just had a baby and had a break from riding for about a year. I have previously shared and had a horse on loan for a short while.
I now want to get back into riding but will not be able to loan or share as do not have childcare in the daytime.

I have not had very good experiences at riding schools in the past. I find that they just look at my riding and say that everything is fine and don't really help me to improve at all. I can walk trot canter etc and have ridden for a long time but would still consider myself a novice and it seems that most of the schools do not develop you beyond this level. When I was sharing the horses owner would give me lessons and I would realise how little I actually knew and how different it was to riding in a riding school.
So to get to the point I just wondered whether there are any horse owners in the North Essex (Braintree, Chelmsford etc) or Sudbury in Suffolk area who would offer lessons on their own horse? Unfortunatly I can't commit to being a sharer as I have the baby to look after in the day but if somebody was willing to offer evening lessons on their horse that would be perfect. The horse would need to be sensible as I'm not always the most confident.
Alternatively can anyone recommend any good riding schools in the area who would help me improve and have good instruction
Thank you


----------



## DuckToller (27 June 2016)

The problem with teaching on your own horse is insurance - in the past it has been difficult for instructors to get cover just to teach on one horse, and most people aren't willing to teach on their own horse for that reason.  I think one or two insurance companies will now cover you, but then you need to find someone with it!

How about asking for private lessons at a riding school?  Explain that you would like to progress (although could be an expensive option).  Or put up notices in local feed and tack shops - might find someone that way.


----------



## splashgirl45 (27 June 2016)

not sure of exact area but have heard good things about contessa riding school, I th8ink they have some good schoolmasters, may be worth googling...


----------

